# Which is the best North West Accessory Outlet ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

In your opinion, which is the best accessory outlet to visit in the North West. All we know is Towsure in Sheffield.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure about best.
Lowdhams at Huddersfield, not technically NW but not far from Oldham and Discover at Coppull are quite good. Riversway Leisure seems to have good offers never been but ordered on line.
Hope this is a start

Jan


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We were very impressed when we visited Riversway Leisure, Chain Caul Road, Preston recently. Plenty of accessories to browse in your own time; a cafe on site; and, even if you don't make an accessory purchase, a range of new & used motorhomes to lust over.

PS

I have absolutely no connection with the company, other than being one satisfied customer.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Todds Coote Lane Penwortham Preston

Riversway Preston


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I know where the best one is in the South East! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Peter


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hee hee - should have pointed out, we bought our M H from Marquis at Preston so have been to Riversway. Ayone been to Towsure in Sheffield ??


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

DJBullman said:


> Hee hee - should have pointed out, we bought our M H from Marquis at Preston so have been to Riversway. Ayone been to Towsure in Sheffield ??


So it was a trick question? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Hee hee - should have pointed out, we bought our M H from Marquis at Preston so have been to Riversway. Ayone been to Towsure in Sheffield ??


We've visited Riversway a couple of times and got some bargains there but Towsure is quite near us and their catalogue is comprehensive. Also CCC - Go Outdoors at Bramall Lane Sheffield have a good range of general camping and caravanning accessories as well as clothing and serious backpacking and climbing gear but parking is difficult. You need to buy their discount card at £4 a year.

BTW if you visit Towsure be careful if you have a low slung step or tank as there is a severe road hump at the normal entrance - actually a bund put there after they flooded. We complained about it and they said they would put up a warning sign but we now drive in the exit gate 30 yards further west.

Steve


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I know where the best one is in the South East! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Peter


I thought Brownhills Canterbury had closed...... :twisted:

David :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Hi All
> 
> In your opinion, which is the best accessory outlet to visit in the North West. All we know is Towsure in Sheffield.


Sheffield??? New definition of North West?

Are we talking North West Europe?

www.Discover.co.uk

Delemere :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

b16duv said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > I know where the best one is in the South East! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Nice one David, you also forgot Discover did a runner as well from down our way!

How the mighty have fallen.

Peter


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There are also 3 Go Outdoors in Greater Manchester in Stockport, Bolton and Wigan


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

It's funny you should recommend Discover at Delamere, cater_racer because we never seem to be able to get what we want there and find their accessory shop very poor. Horses for courses and all that. Pity for us because we live only a 5 minute drive away from them.

We have been to Spinney near Knutsford once and found their shop quite well stocked. However, I can only compare it to the one near us having never been anywhere else.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We live not far from Sheffield. 

For most purposes we would count ourselves as North East, other than for the weather - where we can be North West or North East, depending where the weather forecast says it will rain...

Actually of course Sheffield is in Yorkshire and the Humber Region. But a few miles in either direction you can be in East Midlands or North West.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


I was answering the OP's (Dave) query about Towsure  

We've found most of the main dealers' accessory shops to be pretty poor with much the same stock items although when we called in to Dumfries Caravans (near Dumfries southern Scotland ;-)) they had a few different items.

Derbyshire is East Midlands even though I wouldn't call Glossop in the EM 

Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We usually go to either Spinney's near Holmes Chapel, and have a Sunday morning breakfast whilst there. or if we need something quick we nip to Go Outdoors in Wigan, allthough their prices need closer scrutiny.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We usually go to Riversway leisure, Preston but went to Discover (previously Barrons ) at Coppull earlier this week and were impressed by their stock. They also have a very good cafe and you can wander round the motor caravans.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well thanks all for your input, we went to Towsure in Sheffiled and got quite a few things there.

We will be visiting all the places mentioned, in time  

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

give callender caravans a try on A6 at carnforth, loads of s/hand bargains as well. they sell a few m/homes (used).

tom


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I.d forgotten about them. What type of second hand bargains do they sell??


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

How about Camperlands near Altrincham. They seem to stock the less popular items and they are also Fiamma dealers


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Upto a couple of months ago I would have agreed Todds had the best shop for motorhomes in the NW but a recent visit saw lots of empty space where racking/shelves used to be.

I think probably Spinney's shop is best suited now for motorhomes.

Leisure Sales (bit further south than Spinney but roughly in the same area) also had a reasonable shop (at time of last visit some time ago)

For general items as Midnightrambler points out, Camperlands at Northenden is well worth a look - we go there quite a bit. They are closed on Wednesdays


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi old tart


re callander, in the past 2 years i have had off them s/hand, a leisure battery, (still going strong) ,hook up lead for spare, water carrier, and other bits n bobs. i live fairly local and call in purposly to look in the used bit, i think its what they have taken out of their trade ins, but it works for me.

tom


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Midnightrambler said:


> How about Camperlands near Altrincham. They seem to stock the less popular items and they are also Fiamma dealers


Ooh err missus

did you have to show your passport and pass the fashion and style police inspection to get into Altrincham?

Do thye allow motorhomes in Altrincham?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Riversway have best range and I find are cheapest. Go Outdoors in Wigan are good for wider outdoor stuff, e.g. walking shoes, but unless there's a special offer, aren't cheap for motorhome stuff. Discover are good for awnings etc. Todds are ok, most convenient for me.

One warning about Riversway - United Utilities are doing major roadworks in area (affecting Watery Lane, Strand, Port Way)...probable traffic chaos for approx a year.

Paul


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

thieawin said:


> Midnightrambler said:
> 
> 
> > How about Camperlands near Altrincham. They seem to stock the less popular items and they are also Fiamma dealers
> ...


Actually Camperlands is in Northenden - couldn't be more different than Altrincham.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shops*

Camperlands is Okay, just off Princess Parkway/M56. It is in Northenden, miles away from Altrincham. I know the owners who are not the most helpful but at least the staff are.

Go outdoors in Stockport is more clothing, tents footwear.

Todds is excellent and well priced

Discover at Coppull is good.

TM


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Tom
Thanks for that info. We do go past occasionally on way to friends in Cumbria. Will make a point of popping in next time.

Val


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry guys, Camperlands is Northenden. NOT Altrincham. No wonder I have trouble finding it!!!!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Shops*



teemyob said:


> Todds is excellent and well priced


Agree they're an excellent dealer but they're pretty consistently 5-10% more expensive than Riversway. All down to footfall (inc mail-order/internet) I guess. Whether that matters for me is usually down to whether I can be a*sed braving the traffic jams around the docks for Riversway.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Shops*



teemyob said:


> Camperlands is Okay, just off Princess Parkway/M56. It is in Northenden, miles away from Altrincham. I know the owners who are not the most helpful but at least the staff are.
> 
> Go outdoors in Stockport is more clothing, tents footwear.
> 
> ...


Went to Camperlands today but wasntimpressed to say the least :roll:


----------

